# Medical Test requirement for Kuwait Visa



## accablues

Hi everyone,

I recently started working for an oil company, apparently, I was asked to do a medical test in Ahmadi which came out all fine, but later found out that I need to get a medical test done from UK as part of the visa requirement.
I have spoken to one of my colleague who recently had his test done from UK and man it cost him fortunes , tickets, accommodation, test alone £400 and waiting time adding up to 15 days.. 
anyways, what I really want to know is there a way I can have this test done from Dubai, the HR person says so it can be done - but I don't trust him ,being messed about on other issues in past coz of him .
so just wanted to confirm if someone had this experience , where about within UAE or UK it is then ??
Any help/guidance/advice much appreciated


ta


----------



## accablues

no comment


----------

